
Love What You Do - ochekurishvili
http://blog.mailchimp.com/love-what-you-do/
======
patio11
If you want to read it, the work-around while their blog is down is hop over
to Google Reader, click Add Subscription, and paste in the URL of their blog
(<http://blog.mailchimp.com>). This is my go-to work around for accessing
blogs which were killed by traffic.

But what is the work around for writing blog posts such that they don't get
killed by routine events such as showing up on the HN front page? Turn off
Apache KeepAlive. Apache KeepAlive is to dead blogs as smoking is to lung
cancer: not only does A certainly lead to B if you give it enough time, the
existence of B strongly implies A!

For more on this topic: [http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/19/running-apache-
on-a-memo...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/19/running-apache-on-a-memory-
constrained-vps/)

------
mattiask
In my opinion taglines are a bit overrated. It seems like something you "have"
to be like the big boys and brand yourself properly. The problem is that
taglines tend say very little, "Love what you do" is a great motto to live by
but does it tell me anything about your company, no. At worst you get
enterprisy taglines like "pursuing synergestic excellence". I think companies,
like people, should show who they are through their actions rather than
telling others who they are. Also, when you create a tagline you kinda limit
yourself to "being" that, while if you actually do excellent things your brand
will contain a host of different positive aspects. The only proper uses of
taglines I can think of is products where the tagline is descriptive in a way
that the customer "gets" what they're about

------
JacobAldridge
Just logged off MailChimp after scheduling our next newsletter send.

This article is particularly relevant because of my business - our tagline is
'Love Business', and we're best known in many places for the packs of coloured
pens we use with our clients ([http://www.shirlawsonline.com/blogs/136-the-
big-picture-show...](http://www.shirlawsonline.com/blogs/136-the-big-picture-
shows-a-colourful-future)). Here's hoping I'm one of the random clients sent a
colouring book, since I already carry the equipment to colour it in!

------
andrewcooke
text only cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:esCUDVy...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:esCUDVyHZZ0J:blog.mailchimp.com/love-
what-you-do/&hl=en&strip=1)

colouring book: <http://mailchimp.com/guides/guide_LoveWhatYouDo.pdf>

------
fabiandesimone
MailChimp is fantastic. I just wish their newsletter composer was more like
the MadMimi.com guys. Is just SO easy to use.

------
jechen
Always been a fan of MailChimp. I've grown to really respect the culture (and
ethos) they have.

------
jrs235
So I was wondering why numerous pages on mailchimp weren't loading this
morning. After giving up I decided to cruise hacker news... then I find this
made the front page... everything makes sense now.

~~~
riledhel
MailChimp is the biggest company of it's kind, I doubt HN's traffic could be
the reason why some of you couldn't load the site.

~~~
dolinsky
Both of these are quite the anecdotal statements to say the least. Not really
sure what you mean by "of its kind", but there are plenty of other companies
in the email marketing space, and to the GP's point we really have no clue why
their blog went down (MC has been on the frontpage of HN in the past w/o
incident).

